# good dlsr camera (first dlsr)



## lizardman59 (Jul 23, 2011)

what is a good starter dlsr had a digital camera now i want another one a better one any suggestions


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 23, 2011)

Ive got a Sony A55 i think it is... 16 odd megapixels. Im still yet to work it all out, but ive found the point and shoot to work really well in auto mode :lol: It gets good reviews from what ive seen. RRP $1600 with twin lense kit. Im sure once i read the manual and actually use some of the features its designed for i'll be even more impressed!


----------



## LJ77 (Jul 23, 2011)

I would go nikon or canon there are a lot more after market accessories and second hand lens for them. I'm getting a canon 60D in the next few weeks as there is going to a price drop at the start of next month.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 23, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> Ive got a Sony A55 i think it is... 16 odd megapixels. Im still yet to work it all out, but ive found the point and shoot to work really well in auto mode :lol: It gets good reviews from what ive seen. RRP $1600 with twin lense kit. Im sure once i read the manual and actually use some of the features its designed for i'll be even more impressed!



soz cant afford 1600 dollars i'm only a kid and this would be christmas present i was thinking maybe a canon eos 1100d with a 18-55mm lens and that cost 690 and that would be probs max price i could go up too 



or a nikon d3100


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 24, 2011)

*ahh shame u are price limited, friendly with any camera shops that could do you a long layby? if so i would highly recommend the new Panasonic (lumix) G2W it has an Auto Intelligence magic button that does everything for you while your learning how to do everything manually 

not had a chance to give mine a good work out yet as the weathers been crappy and too cold to be out taking pictures 

oops forgot to mention its in the $1,200 range
*


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 24, 2011)

I would recommend a Canon or a Nikon long before the Lumix G2. Most Cameras these days have automatic settings that do everything for you Panasonic is just marketing theirs like it is something extra special. Their camera itself produces lower quality images than either a Canon or a Nikon even ones in the lower price range such as the 1100D. I used to use an Olympus, if you only wanted to take pictures when using flash I would recommend it as an alternative at cheaper price than Canon or Nikon but without flash they both surpass it by a mile. 

I got a Canon 5D recently and while it is the high end of Canon the shots produced by it can be very comparable to the lower end such as the 1100D. I would recommend for reptiles one of the first lenses you buy be a macro lens but an 18-55 can be very useful to.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 24, 2011)

Have a look on ebay you can find a basic cannon dslr for about 500 or so get you started and will take beter pics thab a standard compact digital camera and then later when you can afford it upgrade to a more exspensive one


----------



## zoo_girl (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm also looking for a decent DSL camera under the $1000 mark, l too am interested to know other peoples thoughts on this thread. Anyone recommend the Sony's? I can get these cameras at a discount price through a family member but not sure whether other lens (ie Tamron) are compatible with them? If l can't get compatible lenses for these then l will be looking at Canon or Nikon...as mentioned by lizardman is the 1100D any good, especially if you pair up with some decent lenses? What about Canon 600D, 550D? Also there is the Nikon D90, or any of the models below it?


----------



## fugawi (Jul 24, 2011)

Stick with the Canons or Nikons, aftermarket gizmos, interchangability etc, can't go wrong.


----------



## LJ77 (Jul 24, 2011)

go the 600D the D90 has been around for to long now and the canon has a better sensor. the main difference between the 600D and the 1100D is build quality. Go the 600D.


----------



## 53ERX (Jul 24, 2011)

Another vote for Canon or Nikon, in your situation I'd try and get hold of (slightly) older stock like the Canon 500D or 550D as these should be marked to clear and fall down to your budget.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 24, 2011)

zoo_girl said:


> I'm also looking for a decent DSL camera under the $1000 mark, l too am interested to know other peoples thoughts on this thread. Anyone recommend the Sony's? I can get these cameras at a discount price through a family member but not sure whether other lens (ie Tamron) are compatible with them? If l can't get compatible lenses for these then l will be looking at Canon or Nikon...as mentioned by lizardman is the 1100D any good, especially if you pair up with some decent lenses? What about Canon 600D, 550D? Also there is the Nikon D90, or any of the models below it?



I definetly recommend Sony!!! Nothing but a pleasure to use. Takes great photos and thats without using any specific features, so im yet to actually fully benefit from it


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 24, 2011)

I cannot really as the camera I use is outside the price range mentioned, but those who are recommending cameras they use, I would appreciate, and the OP would probably appreciate if you put up one or two sample images from the mentioned camera?? If it is not too much trouble of course.


----------



## timantula (Jul 24, 2011)

my sisters got some flash as nikon worth 4.5k, but its just wasted when i use it..lol. ill stick with my iphone for now..


----------



## Klaery (Jul 24, 2011)

LJ77 said:


> go the 600D the D90 has been around for to long now and the canon has a better sensor.



It is different strokes for different folks. I would have said the D90 while having less resolution has a fantastic sensor with quality equal to that of the canon and on top of that is (to me) a much better feeling camera. 

It is interesting to note that the lowly old D90 gets a 73 on the DXOMarks sensor ratings scale where as the 600d only gets a 65. This doesn't mean a lot in reality though.. Just get a second hand slr that feels good in the hands to you of a system you want to stick with.


----------



## 53ERX (Jul 24, 2011)

a couple I took with my ex's 500D. 
Just using the standard 18-55mm kit lense. Never got round to buying a macro lens.
three of these are from facebook, so the quality has been dropped drastically, but you still get the idea. Also note that i'm by no stretch of the imagination, a pro or even close. Just a keen hobbyist


----------



## Trouble (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd honestly, for a good starter SLR, go with a Canon. I find they're easier to use than a Nikon. I started with a 1000D, and I still have it 2yrs later. 'She' hasn't let me down. I am wanting to take it up a knotch, the next step in photography, so I'm looking at either a 7D or 500D.
The 1000D has come down a lot in price too, when I bought it with the twin lens kit, it was $1200, now I'm sure they're close to $600, since the 1100D has come out.
I'm not sure what sort of photography you'll be in to. I have taken everything from action (Jr rugby league) to close up reptile shots, to landscape with the 1000D. it's awesome! 

Here are a few photos I've taken with the 1000D.




Frangapani at Bowen by TroublePython, on Flickr



Sunrise at Bowen by TroublePython, on Flickr



the thoughts of life. by TroublePython, on Flickr



Random gecko by TroublePython, on Flickr



Smile, Goliath by TroublePython, on Flickr



Hatchling 3 for sale by TroublePython, on Flickr


----------



## Klaery (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is a couple with a D90. In reality though internet pics are not going to tell you what slr is best for you. Any slr will take pictures of much higher quality if used correctly than you could ever really appreciate as a small file on a monitor.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 24, 2011)

danielk said:


> Here is a couple with a D90. In reality though internet pics are not going to tell you what slr is best for you. Any slr will take pictures of much higher quality if used correctly than you could ever really appreciate as a small file on a monitor.



What kind of lens are you using for those macro shots, Daniel? I've got the kit lens that came with my D80 and it's pretty useless for macro photography.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 24, 2011)

Tamron 90mm 2.8 for the two flies. Its great, and cheap  The gecko was with the 18-55mm kit lens (i don't even have that anymore) and the minis and girlfriend were with the 50mm 1.8 which is a very cheap and also very decent lens.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 25, 2011)

hey whats your guys thought on the Nikon L120 it looks like a really good starter camera it comes with a free case too looks like it takes pretty good photos and video is alright too also i as looking at the fujifilm hs10 here is a comparison you tell me which one you think is better

[h=1]Compare Products[/h][h=3]Nikon Coolpix L120 Red Digital Compact Camera[/h]

​
[h=4]FEATURES[/h]

style="width: 100%; width: 100%; width: 100%"
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Megapixel:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 14.1 Megapixels
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Screen Size:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 3" LCD Screen
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Standout Feature 1:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | HD Movies with Stereo Sound
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Zoom:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 21x Optical Zoom
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Availability:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" |
*Available to buy instore*

|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Bonus:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | See details
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Price:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | $299.00
|-

Remove product





[h=3]Fujifilm FinePix S3200 Black Digital Compact Camera[/h]

​
[h=4]FEATURES[/h]

style="width: 100%; width: 100%; width: 100%"
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Megapixel:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 14 Megapixel
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Screen Size:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 3" LCD Screen
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Standout Feature 1:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 720p HD Movie Capture
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Zoom:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 24x Optical Zoom
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Availability:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" |
*Available to buy instore*

|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Bonus:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | See details
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Price:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | $299.00
|-

Remove product


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 25, 2011)

You can get the L20 for $238 + $35 postage.

If you check ebay you can pick up a Nikon D80 body for about $300 and a good lens for around $200, lens is important so get the best you can afford.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 25, 2011)

Whatever you decide to buy, stay away from anything "fully automatic" because by using the auto mode - you will never learn anything. It's for lazy people or for those who have no ambitions to progress in their photography. Most DSLRs have shutter priority, aperture priority modes and they are good to use in given situations but the *manual* mode is the learning tool. As you progress and upgrade you equipment, you will see that that the top end professional cameras not even have the AUTO setting.
Just my thoughts.

M


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 25, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Whatever you decide to buy, stay away from anything "fully automatic" because by using the auto mode - you will never learn anything. It's for lazy people or for those who have no ambitions to progress in their photography. Most DSLRs have shutter priority, aperture priority modes and they are good to use in given situations but the *manual* mode is the learning tool. As you progress and upgrade you equipment, you will see that that the top end professional cameras not even have the AUTO setting.
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> M



are these automatic completly or do they have manual too and are they alright cameras


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry, what I meant is, most DSLRs have priority as well as manual modes. However, some (the more basic ones) don't have the manual mode and they are the ones you should avoid. Even if your chosen camera has got the AUTO mode, my advise is, don't use it because the camera will do all the "thinking" for you and that impedes you learning curve.


----------



## Bradchip (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd tend to stick with the Nikon and Canon cameras, because lenses and accessories are second to none. 

The other thing to keep in mind is to steer towards the brand that people you know use, because you'll be able to swap and borrow lenses down the track (which is a HUGE benefit). It really sucks to go out shooting with 5 other people and being the only one that has a particular brand of camera, where you can't try out anybody elses lenses/flashes etc...

I HATE getting into fanboy debates of canon vs nikon though. Both are capable cameras, and both have an incredible range of accessories. 

Just remember that whatever brand you go for, you'll probably end up staying with for life. It gets too expensive to jump brands down the track once you've got a few lenses in your arsenal!

I will say though, that LJ77 is wrong about the sensor of the 600D vs the D90 (having played with both). The D90 is at this stage probably the second best quality sensor for a cropped sensor camera on the market (even marginally better performance than my D300s). The D7000 at this point in time is the best cropped sensor camera around (in regards to still photography). Nikon are ahead of Canon in regards to DSLR technology, but the lenses for the Canon (particularly the L series) tend to have a slight edge over the Nikon. 

My advice is to visit a local camera shop, tell them how much you're willing to spend on a camera (with probably a twin lens kit to get you started), and then have a bit of a play with the Nikon & Canon dslr's within that range. See what feels best to you. Maybe even take your own memory card in so that you can take the images home and look at them on your computer.

And after you've got your camera...you should start saving a bit of money and throw it towards the Tamron 90mm macro (which they make for both Canon and Nikon  This might be the best lens you'll ever own, despite a bit of a learning curve, the results are worth it!


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 25, 2011)

canon are always great. I have a 7d and it rocks!.
i would suggest a 500d or 550d canon for a first dslr


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 25, 2011)

That Tamron 90mm sure does nice stuff, and some really great advise there. Not much worse about the Sigma 110(think its 110)mm lens and the only downside to the Canon 100mm is the price but the lens is possibly minutely better by most reviews.


----------



## Bradchip (Jul 25, 2011)

Another point to keep in mind, if you're going to be shooting a lot of video, the Canon definitely outperforms the Nikon.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 25, 2011)

what about these ones

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif][/FONT][h=1]Compare Products[/h][h=3]Nikon D5000 w/18-55 & 55-200mm VR Lenses Digital SLR Camera[/h]

​
[h=4]FEATURES[/h]

style="width: 100%; width: 100%; width: 100%"
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Megapixel:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 12.3 Megapixel
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Screen Size:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 2.7" Vari-Angle LCD
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Standout Feature 1:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 11 Point Area AF
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Standout Feature 2:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | High Definition D-Movie
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Availability:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" |
*Available to buy instore*

|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Bonus:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | See details
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Price:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | $899.00
|-

Remove product





[h=3]Canon EOS 550D w/18-55 IS Lens Digital SLR Camera[/h]

​
[h=4]FEATURES[/h]

style="width: 100%; width: 100%; width: 100%"
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Megapixel:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 18 megapixel
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Screen Size:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 3" widescreen LCD
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Standout Feature 1:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | ISO 100-6400
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Standout Feature 2:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | Full HD movie recording
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Availability:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" |
*Available to buy instore*

|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Bonus:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | See details
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Price:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | $1,099.00
|-

Remove product





[h=3]Canon EOS 600D w/18-55mm IS Lens Digital SLR Camera[/h]

​
[h=4]FEATURES[/h]

style="width: 100%; width: 100%; width: 100%"
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Megapixel:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 18 Megapixel
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Screen Size:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 3" Vari-Angle Liquid Crystal LCD Screen
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Standout Feature 1:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | ISO 100-6400
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Standout Feature 2:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | Full HD Movie Recording
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Availability:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" |
*Available to buy online*

|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Bonus:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | See details
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Price:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | $1,199.00
|-
ADD TO CARTRemove product





[h=3]Canon EOS 1100D Grey w/18-55mm & 55-250mm IS Lenses Digital SLR Camera[/h]

​
[h=4]FEATURES[/h]

style="width: 100%; width: 100%; width: 100%"
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Megapixel:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 12.2 Megapixel
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Screen Size:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 2.7” Liquid Crystral LCD
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Standout Feature 1:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | HD Movie Recording
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Standout Feature 2:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | 9 Point Area Focus
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Availability:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" |
*Available to buy online*

|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Bonus:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | See details
|- 
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 82px" | Price:
| style="border-top-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-right-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-bottom-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-left-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: solid; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: solid; background-color: rgb(217, 217, 217); padding-top: 8px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 8px; padding-left: 8px; font-weight: bold; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; width: 80px" | $1,099.00
|-
ADD TO CARTRemove product


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 25, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> the only downside to the Canon 100mm is the price but the lens is possibly minutely better by most reviews.



Without any bias, I don't think the Canon 100mm macro f2.8 L USM has got any rivals.
Tamron, Sigma, Hanimex, etc., play second fiddle to dedicated brand lenses, be it Canon or Nikon. Yes, they cost more but the quality is there.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 25, 2011)

Eventhough I am a dedicated Nikon user.... I do believe that the "entry" level Canons are more user friendly than Nikons. The controls seems to be easier to navigate than Nikon's which can be tricky or rather long winded to find and set. I would definitely suggest hitting the books first and finding out what kind of photography you will be doing the most and where your interest lies then finding the camera kit to suit.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Jul 25, 2011)

iv got a nikon a390 very good camera it is a little oiver your budget but for 1000 it comes with a twin lense kit and it also got live view first dslr to come out with it


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 25, 2011)

> Without any bias, I don't think the Canon 100mm macro f2.8 L USM has got any rivals.
> Tamron, Sigma, Hanimex, etc., play second fiddle to dedicated brand lenses, be it Canon or Nikon. Yes, they cost more but the quality is there.



I appreciate your opinion, I am simply relaying what I have found in reviews. I personally have only just started shooting with the Canon 100mm and have found it very pleasing so far, I certainly am not saying it is a bad lens, but it is definitely more expensive and the Tamron is a very nice lens too by all results I have seen.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 25, 2011)

If your on a budget, get a cheap Canon or Nikon body and spend as much as you can afford on lenses and decent flash.. and update the body years down the track if you wish...


----------



## Klaery (Jul 25, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I appreciate your opinion, I am simply relaying what I have found in reviews. I personally have only just started shooting with the Canon 100mm and have found it very pleasing so far, I certainly am not saying it is a bad lens, but it is definitely more expensive and the Tamron is a very nice lens too by all results I have seen.



I agree and don't believe you suffer much optical quality if any with aftermarket options. All lens makers seem to have macro lenses pretty dialed. Build quality is obviously lower though. I would much rather add the sigma 150mm macro to my arsenal simply for the focal length than add the 105mm nikon.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, lense kits are ok, but thats about it, they are cheap and will get you by but if you have any interest in photography you will end up throwing them out and getting better lenses. If you are really only interested in herp photos then imo you should look at getting a 100mm macro (or there abouts) and a better flash than the inbuilt camera one.... light is EVERYTHING and having some control over it makes all the difference... saying that, natural light is always the best but when your starting off you need some help , and it's also not always available..


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks guys for your help so what do you reckon would be best for me out of those camera and yes will be taking all sorts of photos and videos so i need a good all round camera so what one would be best for me out of those last four coz im probably going to have to decide out of one of those but this is quite a while away so i will have some time to think should i get a better body with only the stock lense or should i get a not as good camera but with the stock lense and another lense


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 25, 2011)

You should get a not as good camera without the stock lens and with only a good macro and flash. Macro lenses are actually very versatile all round. Just my opinion.


----------



## xJACKx (Oct 25, 2011)

lizardman59 said:


> thanks guys for your help so what do you reckon would be best for me out of those camera and yes will be taking all sorts of photos and videos so i need a good all round camera so what one would be best for me out of those last four coz im probably going to have to decide out of one of those but this is quite a while away so i will have some time to think should i get a better body with only the stock lense or should i get a not as good camera but with the stock lense and another lense



get the 550D or 600D


----------



## Sutto82 (Oct 27, 2011)

A mate of mine at work recently bought the Nikon D3100, had a bit of a play around with it was pretty impressed for an entry level camera. There is also the new D5100 which replaces the previously mentioned D5000.... I was looking at buying one for my missus so she would stop using mine. I've been using the D7000 for a couple of months ago and can't rate it highly enough, it's my first full DSLR and I haven't found it too hard to use. 

As for the different modes, if you aren't confident in which setting to select then flick it Auto or P mode or i mode (which ever camera brand you use) to get the shot. And later on practice the more manual modes in your own time. I went to a Ken Duncan workshop last month and some one asked him about not using P mode..... his response was if you aren't sure on the settings for the task then flick it over to P mode so you don't miss the shot. You can look as smart as you like in Manual mode, but what the point if your shots look like ****?

When I started out with my DSLR I use to sit at home during the night watching what ever crap was on TV and flick between the different modes, turn some dials etc etc. Now I've got no problem with what setting I need for the shot, but there no fear in using the P mode if you need too.


----------



## Pazzy (Nov 12, 2011)

i have a canon 50D awesome camera


----------



## nico77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Do all cannon lenses fit each other ? I have bit the bullet and im paying of a EOS 600D with twin lens kit , if i was to get a cheaper 400d with a good macro lens , will the lens fit on the 600D when i get it ?

cheers Nico


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes.


----------

